# which mist system!



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

i want a basic misting system! something that will mist my tank 3 times a day for a few minutes to keep the humidity up in my iggy viv! i normally mist by hand and have a super fogger however with my shifts changing i want to be sure my misting gets done on time everyday! and the super fogger alone cannot keep the humidity above 65%! 

what do ppl think? mistking, exo terra monsoon or lucky rep super rain!!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Mistking. The exo terra monsoons have a habit of breaking after a few months and from what I've read the super rain is what it says and more like rain than mist. I have a thread in this section on the Mistking I just bought.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If I were going to buy another one I think it would have to be the Mistking, the Monsoon is rubbish, Super Rain doesn't seem much better, the Pollywog is OK but noisy, and overpriced IMO, the only other one that I'm aware of but haven't seen is from ENT. That looks as though it could be quite good, just waiting to read a report from someone who has one!


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

may have to invest in a misking then!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Or have a bash at building your own, we've managed to track down a few (hopefully) suitable pumps now, and all the other components are easily available.


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

Graham said:


> Or have a bash at building your own, we've managed to track down a few (hopefully) suitable pumps now, and all the other components are easily available.


yeah i was also considering that too! ive been reading with interest another post called the diy misting system! has anyone put one together yet tho! ive look at that pump on ebay 65psi an posted a possible power supply! that may wrk!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm sure that pump will work, just looking at alternatives before I commit to buying one though! ENT show an identical one on their site but with a higher PSI, those pumps are available in a range of flow rates and pressures but I haven't found another source for that one yet.

And the Pollywog espresso pump is easily available on eBay for less than a tenner, if you don't mind the noise or can find an effective way to silence it!

All the other components needed are just a few pounds, chances are you may already have some lying around, like timers and filters.


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah true! i dont really know what do! take the chance an make my own for around 50 quid or spend 100 for one already done an working!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I think the Mistking, which is probably the only one worth buying IMO, would be nearer £150 with postage from Poland? Which makes building your own look an attractive option.


----------



## berdie bob (Dec 12, 2007)

very true mate! do u think 65psi will do the job? an also do u think the power supply i put on the diy misting system page will power it? suppose its just a case of buying the correct nozzles an tubes then an the jobs done!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes that's pretty much all there is to it, just make sure the hoses and connnectors will withstand the pressure, they're easily available from various sources though so that shouldn't be a problem.

I'm sure that 65psi will be sufficient to produce a mist, rather than rain, maybe not quite as fine as the Mistking produces but I don't think it would be far off. Correct nozzle selection is important as it's a question of matching the hole size (and number) to the pressure, that might require a bit of trial and error to see what works and what doesn't.

The power supply I'm not sure about, that's the stuff I aways have trouble with as I'm not an electronics expert! I have a few plug-in power supplies with different outputs that I can try, but I'll also phone RS' tech helpline to see what they recommend.


----------

